# Back spacing on 15" wheels.



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

Alright guys, I've recently added a cam and a 10" ptc converter to my car. I'm running nittos on the stock wheels and they are not cutting it. Last trip to the track my reaction times are almost perfect on pro tree. .005, and .004. Sixty foot times of 2.4...... And I've got some serious wheel spin. I'm looking to go with a tire with a taller side wall to help hook it. Anyone running 15s and know the back spacing. All help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

First off at your power levels just getting rid of those Nittos and putting on some Hoosiers or M/Ts should hook fine. If you're set on 15" wheels that are say 10" wide you'll need about 7½" back spacing. If you want the maximum sidewall flex on either size rim bias plies are what you want.


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm interested in doing a 15" setup on the rear and leaving my 17" street stars up front. Car isn't much of a driver. Gets trailered to the track, and rarely driven to shows...know of any wheels cheaper than welds that come with a 7.5" back spacing in a 9-10 wide wheel?


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

Any one tried the new Nitto NT05? Are they better than the 555R's? Or would I be better off with mickeys...


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/drag-wheel-setup-32195/

Thats a thread basically bringing the research I did on the topic. I've got a set of weld wheels on the back now with a 275/50/15 MT ET Street radial. I just BARELY got into the tire with an unrolled fender on a 15x8 5.5bs... hard launch with 4 guys in the car.

One thing to note... I burned the clutch launching the car with 4 guys in it. literally zero wheel spin through first, on the street. MT tires have some SERIOUS grip.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I dont know at what level a Slick has until wheel spin occurs but I can tell you this. I got a set of 26X8 inch Good year slicks on a set of S-10 blazer rims and took her to the track and with a 3000 RMP launch had no wheel spin. I think I should of launch more like 4000 but I will try next time still ran a 13.30. but my 60 ft was a 2.04. Doesnt get any cheaper than that. The rims were free.

-----Danfigg


----------



## GrimmSleeper (Mar 16, 2011)

Does anyone know what the bolt pattern specs are? I've researched it & gotten some info, but still have not gotten any definite. I honestly am not sure how to measure it out. I, too, want to go with a drag wheel look, some wider tires in the rear, and skinnies up front. I especially need more rubber on the back, because i burn through 1st like crazy, and when i kick second, she likes to go sideways! any info would help, thanks ya'll.


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

5x120. If you're using drag wheels with shank lugs, 5x4.75 is the pattern you'll find without selling your first born.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd change your rear wheel studs (Camaro/Corvette studs - ARP 100-7708) and especially do it if you use a 4.75 bolt pattern. The stock wheels are "hub centric" which means that they are supported and centered on the hub. Other wheels support themselves entirely on the studs and the studs are extremely soft. The ARPs are something like $25 and very easy to change.


----------



## GrimmSleeper (Mar 16, 2011)

awesome, thanks for the info fellas! definitely gonna get some new studs when i drop the moola on some new wheels.


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

I thinking about a pair of the 15x10 race stars. With 7.5 bs. My fenders are rolled and it has drag bags also. They guy in town that tunes my car runs Hoosier drag radials on his z06 and says they hook phenomenally. They're also cheaper than mickeys, and nittos. His car dyno'd 615 to the tire n/a. So I think a pair of them would handle my requirements.


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

The track times were .005 rt, 2.4 60ft. With a 13.01 1/4mile at 117. That's on a street tune, hasn't been dyno'd. Car went 12.88's with long tubes and street tune, on nittos and had a .087 rt and a 1.98 60ft


----------

